# Musikdatei überlang



## HTML5er (17. Oktober 2009)

Einige meiner Musikdateien dauern vom Musikstück z.B. nur 3:10,
aber die Datei ist z.B. 3:40 lang, d.h. nach 3:10 kommt keine Musik mehr.
Kann man diese unnötige Überlänge nicht (halbwegs automatisiert) entfernen?


----------

